# Leaking gas



## Woodworker40 (12 mo ago)

I have an old Toro S 200 with electric start my machine will start and run .My problem starts when I shut it down. Gas runs out from where the choke, and it will drain the tank. When this first started I thought the gas was coming from the cover for the diaphragm. I replaced that and I still had gas coming out on the floor. Well with the plastic cover off I could see the gas was coming from the carb. choke opening. My question is what is wrong with the carb. inside that drains all the gas out?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

A picture would help, for those not familiar with that particular setup... However the first suspect is that your float needle is not seating properly.

The gas may also be contaminating your oil, take care.

Edit: No float thar, my bad.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

For "S-200" I picked 38242; definitely check for which model yours is.










Perhaps replace the needle/seat assy (Ref. #20 above)? Toro (Tecumseh) 630932A, $7.










Best Practice would be to replace the diaphragm and gasket below it as well (Ref. #22 above).

Use a good, sharp/unworn socket to remove/install the brass needle holder, or the shallow corners will round off. I had a socket that I'd removed the chamfer from (squared off the working end) via a grinding wheel, so the edge was sharp, but then I was doing a lot of them.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> A picture would help, for those not familiar with that particular setup... However the first suspect is that your float needle is not seating properly.
> 
> The gas may also be contaminating your oil, take care.


Scott, it's a 2-stroke engine  I think @asavage 's suggestion is spot-on, though.

I have an s-200 that i rolled home from a house down the street (it had been thrown out). I have the rebuild kit for it that I have not had a chance to install. one of these days.....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

db130 said:


> Scott, it's a 2-stroke engine  I think @asavage 's suggestion is spot-on, though.
> 
> I have an s-200 that i rolled home from a house down the street (it had been thrown out). I have the rebuild kit for it that I have not had a chance to install. one of these days.....


Oops missed that one, sincerest apologies. 😅

But there is a needle/seat, no?

Jus' a pup...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> But there is a needle/seat, no?


Yup, it's this assembly:










Here's a video from Taryl that runs through the replacement procedure for both the diaphragm and the needle/seat.


----------

